
PDFmyURL.com - Convert and save pdf from any webpage for free - matt1
http://pdfmyurl.com/
======
timf
I'd seen this kind of thing before but voted up after checking out the
'advanced options' section. After some googling of those "man page" style
options, I see now this is probably a web wrapper around [1] so I will more
likely integrate that program directly into something I'm working on. But
still bookmarking the site for quick jobs.

[1] - <http://github.com/antialize/wkhtmltopdf>

~~~
patio11
Ooh -- if that works I could do my dashboards in HTML/CSS, print them to PDF,
convert the PDF to an image file, and use that. That would make my life much
easier, as producing the PDFs directly is a bit of a kludge. Thanks, I'll have
to look into that later.

~~~
roam
You should have a look at Flying Saucer/xhtmlrenderer
(<https://xhtmlrenderer.dev.java.net/>). It handles every CSS rule I could
throw at it. If you simply need a commandline app converting a XHTML file into
a PDF, you're done in 10 lines of code.

------
JayNeely
Even better than a bookmarklet, make it so that anyone can type your URL in
front of the one they want PDFed, and it will do so automatically. e.g.
<http://pdfmyurl.com/news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1190151>

Aviary.com does this for site screenshots, and I love it.

~~~
nirmal
I first heard of this mechanic when digg launched their ill-received url
shortening service. I wish all url shortening services did this.

As far as the bookmarklet goes it would be nice if you could set some of the
common options, page-size, orientation, with some nice checkboxes, like
Readability (<http://lab.arc90.com/experiments/readability/>).

------
WalkingDead
For offline version I had been using this application for some time now...

WebKit HTML to PDF <http://code.google.com/p/wkhtmltopdf/>

This is a PDF generator which uses WebKit engine to render the HTML page and
then converts to PDF. Has command line advanced options, like this site.

~~~
spaceman77
that is one awesome tool, simply powerful thank you for the tip.

------
whalesalad
No offense to the op but this is another reason why I prefer OS X to any other
operating system.. this stuff is built in. You can print any site right to PDF
from any browser (as it's an OS feature). No Adobe needed.

~~~
daremon
Try doing that with your Mac OS X and
<http://www.woothemes.com/demo/dailyedition/>

Does it work correctly? pdfmyurl.com does and so do a few more online such
services.

~~~
nirmal
Safari allows me to save my site, mentioned below, to PDF perfectly but also
fails on your link and the opposite is true for pdfmyurl.com.

Edit: It appears to be the advanced option "print-media-type" that is the
problem. Browsers do it by default and if you have pdfmyurl.com use it, the
link you posted will look bad. I suspect that this would not be a problem if
the theme did not restrict its CSS to "screen". I believe all of the CSS is
dumped by the browser when printing because of this directive. The fonts are
still correct so the link tags without media attributes probably have those
CSS rules.

------
nirmal
I'm glad to see the print-media-type option but it's not close enough to what
I get when I print a page and then "Save As PDF" in Safari or Chrome.

[http://pdfmyurl.com?url=nirmalpatel.com/cv.html&-O=Portr...](http://pdfmyurl.com?url=nirmalpatel.com/cv.html&-O=Portrait&
--print-media-type) vs <http://nirmalpatel.com/docs/Nirmal_Patel_CV.pdf>

------
simplegeek
Nice job guys. This is off-topic but do you guys know of a good library to
convert HTML to PDF (Python)? I'm wondering how did guys at pdfmyurl.com did
it? Any ideas

~~~
jgresula
Have a look at <http://pdfcrowd.com> \- it is a service providing an html to
pdf online API and it has bindings for python. It is in private beta now, so
if you are interested please just contact me and I will send you an invitation
key.

~~~
simplegeek
Hmm, looks good. Cannot find your email in your profile, can you kindly let me
know your email? Or can you email me at rolf.oltmans@gmail.com. Thank you.

------
daremon
Excellent work - congratulations! Even ignoring the advanced options your
converter is fast and produces accurate results!

Very well done!

------
goodgoblin
Anyone know of a similar service that can handle MS-Office type documents?

------
tompaton
Very nice, will be adding "print to pdf" support to my site post haste.

